# Broadband like plans on gsm??



## Harsh Pranami (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi friends. Is there any gsm provider that provides broadband like plans?? I mean most of them provide 3.6mbps or 7.2mbps 3g plans but the bandwidth is limited. Or Otherwise there is a speed cap after certain data use. Is there any provider that provides unlimited bandwidth @512kbps or @1mbps??? The problem with me is that I live in college hostel where I can't take landline connection for broadband. ALso I don't think that my nerd warden will allow for the set up of wireless broadband like Wimax. Please help. BTW I have huawei e303c 3g modem.


----------



## iChaitanya (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm unaware of any such "truly unlimited" plans that too 3G ones. I don't think such a plan exists!


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 5, 2013)

+1 to that
i too was looking for one but the best plan that i got was from MTS (CDMA) i.e. INR899 for 12GB highspeed and 144kbps unlimited after that. all gsm / others are almost same.



iChaitanya said:


> I'm unaware of any such "truly unlimited" plans that too 3G ones. I don't think such a plan exists!


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 5, 2013)

there is not, and there will not be any. Portabilty is allways preferred than wired connection. So if gsm/cdma started providing unlimited bandwidth @ atleast 512 kbps, all broadband providers will be screwed IMO...


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jun 8, 2013)

Then please tell me what should I do???? I desperately need a good stable internet connection for online gaming. How am I to get that in my hostel??


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 8, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Then please tell me what should I do???? I desperately need a good stable internet connection for online gaming. How am I to get that in my hostel??




Steal your college Wi-Fi.
This is what most college waale "Bhaiyas" do all over India


----------



## rajnusker (Jun 9, 2013)

Unlimited plans doesn't exists. Try using BSNL 2g on 3g mode. Their 10gb data costs 250 or something.


----------



## Coldbreeze16 (Jul 24, 2013)

Online gaming on any of the available wireless net in India isn't a breeze at all due to the high ping times. If you only want speed with portability then WiMax will DO. You can just take the indoor modem and dangle it out a bit. Or if you have signal in the area then BSNL EvDO might also do (speed from 100kbps-1.5mbps) both of which are available @unlimited use for 825/pm (taxes included). Gaming won't be possible btw.


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 24, 2013)

Currently, I am using a 3G pack from docomo. For rs. 250, you get Rs. 222 talktime & 1GB of 3G data. Post 1GB, i think its unlimited 2G data..i am not sure of the post 1GB info, but i can confirm it in 3-4 days when my 1 GB data gets over..i got about 150 mb left with 15 days to go.. O__O..

Speed is good, but getting connected to the damn internet is a war..clicking reload million times..


----------



## Coldbreeze16 (Jul 24, 2013)

^ In that case Aircel is giving 1GB 3G + unlimited 2G@ 198.  Connecting to internet with anything other than Airtel/Vodafone is a headache


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 24, 2013)

Coldbreeze16 said:


> ^ In that case Aircel is giving 1GB 3G + unlimited 2G@ 198.  Connecting to internet with anything other than Airtel/Vodafone is a headache



I prefer the Aircel one and am satisfied with this Plan on my 3G USB Dongle connected to my Tablets,when I am in my office or out of reach from my Home wifi hotspot.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Aug 18, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> I prefer the Aircel one and am satisfied with this Plan on my 3G USB Dongle connected to my Tablets,when I am in my office or out of reach from my Home wifi hotspot.



Whats the download speed after 3g gets over?


----------



## vidhubhushan (Aug 19, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Whats the download speed after 3g gets over?



it will be 128k (almost same for every ISP). the only problem is that nowadays ISPs have regain high speed / reload packs (e.g. a pack of 1GB high speed data for say INR150) and they display that message while halting the Internet or frequent disconnection / disruption in low speed so as to get more sale of these packs.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Aug 19, 2013)

vidhubhushan said:


> it will be 128k (almost same for every ISP). the only problem is that nowadays ISPs have regain high speed / reload packs (e.g. a pack of 1GB high speed data for say INR150) and they display that message while halting the Internet or frequent disconnection / disruption in low speed so as to get more sale of these packs.



DND???


----------



## lywyre (Aug 19, 2013)

They will not send this as a separate SMS. Instead, the messages are tagged along with the service message that displays the data cost for the last session.


----------

